# Hi !



## Grimlock (May 22, 2018)

Hello everybody.
I am a french aikido student (let's say I am practicing since 2006), and as I like to read and discuss with other people about (all) martial arts, here I am.
Oh, I have also a blog (in french), and, sometimes, I am writing about aikido in other media.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 22, 2018)

Welcome to MT

bienvenue à MT


----------



## Grimlock (May 22, 2018)

Xue Sheng said:


> Welcome to MT
> 
> bienvenue à MT


Thanks / Merci


----------



## Tames D (May 22, 2018)

Welcome.


----------



## Grimlock (May 23, 2018)

Tames D said:


> Welcome.


Thanks.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (May 23, 2018)

Welcome


----------



## oftheherd1 (May 23, 2018)

Welcome to MT.  Looking forward to you input.


----------



## Buka (May 23, 2018)

Welcome to MartialTlk.


----------



## Grimlock (May 23, 2018)

Buka said:


> Welcome to MartialTlk.


Thanks


----------



## Deafdude#5 (May 28, 2018)

Welcome!


----------



## CrazedChris (May 28, 2018)

Welcome, hello!


----------



## Ryan_ (May 28, 2018)

hey, welcome


----------



## _Simon_ (May 30, 2018)

Welcome Grimlock! Great to have ya here!


----------

